# Any interest in doing a 1975-2000 (or similar) Listening Chain?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm curious if there is any interest in doing a 1975-2000 Listening Chain? Or it could be turn of the century chain 1985-2015??

If so how would you want to work it?

For those of you who are new to the listening chain idea, here is the basic premise (details to be worked out):

_One person adds a youtube link (or other link) to a piece of music. The next person must listen to (or already know) the first piece before adding their own link to a different piece of music. The following person must then listen to both previous works prior to adding their own new entry. And the process continues. With each person the chain of musical links grows._


----------

